# Is BDEmu.pkg allowed on FileTrip?



## MarcusRaven (May 8, 2011)

I'm working on a PS3 guide, and part of the easy download package I want to put together would include BDEmu. Am I allowed to distribute that through FileTrip (as part of a package containing PS3 Homebrew) or will I have to tell everybody to Google it in my guide? What would be the reason it wouldn't be allowed? Are there any reasonable alternatives?


----------



## Cyan (May 8, 2011)

You are allowed to post BDEMU. (This is only a payload, no copyright code included)

I wanted to post it (I'm also writing a guide for multiMAN), but I wanted to upload one with 3 files :
bdemu-KM355.pkg
bdemu-WT355.pkg
BDEMU.bin


----------



## MarcusRaven (May 9, 2011)

Alright. Thanks man. My guide's going to be a basic FAQ with a "speed setup" for homebrew emulators and legal backups. Basically, the easiest steps for the fastest way to get setup with custom firmware. Good luck to you too!


----------

